# cooling issues



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

ok so i need some serous cooling advise. 


first off, i live in Wisconsin- the weather changes faster than a man changes out of a tux.

it can go from 70 down to 30 in a blink than skyrocket back to 90 before you can dig out a sweater. that's why i cant even unplug her heat lamps even though it's spring/summer time :/ 


anyway, currently i keep Crowley, my one year old baby girl in a sortof storage room. no window, easy to lock door- easy to keep away from unsupervised children, better control of her heat and light scheduled as the overhead light and her lamp provide timed light without daylight interference while the vent in the room takes care of airflo without blowing on her.

the problem now is that it's been getting anywhere from 80-98 degrees both during the night and the day and other than a fan (which dosn't help much) i don't have another way to cool that room. 

I have tried a ceramic tile, which Crowley promptly tried to eat and if i hadn't noticed would have chipped all her teeth on it :/ 
and obsessively a fan isn't going to work because air flo on hedgies is bad. 

* for now i'v just been putting her in a small wire piggy cage out in my living room when it gets too hot but that can't be a permeate solution. between the people(busy), sunlight and air conditioning plus lack of wheel that can fit in that cage; it's just too stressful for her to keep switching between her cage and the pig cage.*


Im REALLY STRESSING out about this so any all help will be greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

In my experience, if it's that hot a fan blowing at the hedgie's cage is okay. A fan doesn't actually lower the air temperature, just pushes the air to make it feel cooler. I have pointed a high-powered fan at my hedgie's cage many times before we had A/C and she was still too hot.

Honestly, I would look into getting one of those small stand-alone portable air conditioning units for the room if you don't have central air that blows into the room, unless the room is super tiny. With that you can set the temp at what you want and just point the blower away from the cage. But I take too much heat very seriously now since my hedgie developed an extreme heat sensitivity from overheating too many times, and the only thing that worked for us was getting some form of air conditioning.

Of course, each hedgehog is different and yours may not have much difficulty with higher temperatures and you may not need to take extreme measures. Look for reduced activity, splatting, and not eating or drinking much first.


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

At least today in Wisconsin is cooler! :]


----------



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

TikkiLink said:


> In my experience, if it's that hot a fan blowing at the hedgie's cage is okay. A fan doesn't actually lower the air temperature, just pushes the air to make it feel cooler. I have pointed a high-powered fan at my hedgie's cage many times before we had A/C and she was still too hot.
> 
> Honestly, I would look into getting one of those small stand-alone portable air conditioning units for the room if you don't have central air that blows into the room, unless the room is super tiny. With that you can set the temp at what you want and just point the blower away from the cage. But I take too much heat very seriously now since my hedgie developed an extreme heat sensitivity from overheating too many times, and the only thing that worked for us was getting some form of air conditioning.
> 
> Of course, each hedgehog is different and yours may not have much difficulty with higher temperatures and you may not need to take extreme measures. Look for reduced activity, splatting, and not eating or drinking much first.


Iv looked into them, i can't find one small enough not to either blow the circuit board or turn the room into an icebox without constant supervision,

*hopefully i can find something that will work for a few more weeks, a month or two at most, than one of my roommates is moving out and i should be able to switch the rooms around and place her in one with a window. it will be harder to control her lamps and i'll have to check for drafts, but the over heating thing is a far bigger issue. *

thank you for the advise and the fan info. i feel better know that at least the fan isn't going to bother her.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I always watch them closely for like the first day with a fan just to make sure they aren't super sensitive to it, but I haven't had a problem with either of my hedgies and we bond with them in front of a fan every night in the summer because the central air sucks at cooling our bedroom. Good luck!


----------

